# Early Mesa Boogie Amps



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

There have been a few that have passed hands here over the years. Wonder how many are actually still out there


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

That's a nice picture !!.........nice wicker grill cloth !


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I recall seeing those ones in the guitar mags back in the '80s. Looked great then, look great now.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't know how you would define "early" but here's a '94 Blue Angel that's still in my possession.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The first Mesa Boogie, MK I, was released in 1972.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Early Mesa amps were much more diverse within a given model than present day offerings.
You can get different cabinet and cosmetic versions of modern boogies, but the actual amplifier remains the same.
I have owned and played four completely different mark 1's.
Different output classes, wattages and tubes. Different preamp styles, reverb and graphic eq.
And every one sounded unique, each amp had it's own voice. All good, but not the same.
I guess todays market requires a homogeneity between amps that wasn't required 'back in the day'.
Now that I think about it, the early Marshall's I have owned all had unique voices too.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Goes back to Fender, just like the first Marshall. I read that Randall Smith based the earliest Boogies on Blackfaced Princeton, gave them some steroids, tweaks and a 12" speaker. Interesting.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

My first guitar teacher had a MKIIb that i loved. I remember when he first got it, (1986)with his partscaster (Bullet #1 neck,mmmmmm) last time I was out in Sydney, saw his gig, he still had it!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I saw one of the original Smith modded Princetons on ebay a few years ago. That would be a neat piece of history to own.











I have a Mark I RI and a Mark III here.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Good article on the IIc+ in the currrent Vintage Guitar mag too, btw.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm wondering if less stringent quality control on parts is what makes the differences.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

I have an 85 Studio 22...
Great little amp...
Have used a Celestion G12-65, EVM and a now a Vintage 30...
All sounded unique and the amp shined in all cases.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So, what's the idea behind the EQ faders and the three band EQ on the knobs?


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Provides a wider variety of adjustment, including mid cuts that are needed at times.
Also bass and treble boosts which can also work well.

A lot of Boogies have em...some even have push/pull knobs for more tweaking.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Also, I think many (if not all) Mesa's, the graphic eq is foot-switchable for second sound. Like a boost switch or an eq switch. If nothing else, Mesa's aren't short on variety. My Roadster had more knobs and switches than these new-fangled software-based mixers do..........


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

High/Deaf said:


> Also, I think many (if not all) Mesa's, the graphic eq is foot-switchable for second sound. Like a boost switch or an eq switch. If nothing else, Mesa's aren't short on variety. *My Roadster had more knobs and switches than these new-fangled software-based mixers do*..........


...and that's just on the back panel! :sFun_dancing:


----------

